# Stocking a 26 Gallon



## PrincessBecca04 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a 26 gallon bow front aquarium and was interested in stocking some sort of dwarf cichlids. Does anyone have any stocking advice? This would be my first cichlid tank so the hardier the better (since I'm bound to make mistakes here and there). It does not have to be ALL cichlids, we'd just like something a little different than the typical freshwater community tank. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

What are the dimensions of your tank? Kribs or bolivians would likely be your best options when it comes to hardiness. IOt would also help to know the perameters of your water. Some dwarfs are a little more demanding than others.


----------



## PrincessBecca04 (Dec 21, 2010)

Our tank parameters are as follows:

Nitrate: 10 ppm 
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Hardness (GH): about 100 ppm
Chlorine: 0 ppm
Alkalinity: 0 ppm
ph: 6.2 (acidic) 
Ammonia: 1-2 ppm (we are working on it now and will get it down before adding any fish)


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

The foot print of the tank would be nice to know. A pair of bolivian rams would work well. Most dwarfs should be fine. I would avoid the ones that demand really soft water, but some tank bred species may not be as demanding. Find out what is available to you and research them. Dwarfs are great for building a community around. For SA species, go with a school(10-15) of smaller SA tetra or pencil fish. You could also add some small corydoras and otocinclus.

I would look for advice on this site www.apistogramma.com/


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're looking for a good soft water, beginner dwarf cichlid, there are a few option.

One of the West African dwarf riverine cichlids, either a Pelvicachromis species (kribs - Pelvicachromis pulcher are the most common, but not the prettiest) or Anomalochromis thomasi are good choices.

There are many South American dwarf cichlids, but I consider three species as good beginner species. Bolivian rams have already been mentioned, but they really do better in a social group rather than a pair, but you need atleast a 3 foot tank for a small school. Apistogramma cacatuoides is another good beginner dwarf cichlid, but pairs can be quite rough on each other if the tank is not heavily aquascaped. My third option would be a pair of laetacara curviceps, again pairs can be a little rough on each other, but they are generally a peacefull dwarf cichlid.

My personal choice as a first cichlid would a pair of one of the pelvicachromis species.


----------

